# 1973 GTO Lowering the front suspension



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Hello members, as my heading states, I’d like to lower the front suspension an inch or two, seems to sit a tad bit high for my likings, was wondering if anyone would give me advice, are there shorter springs, spindle kit or cut a coil out of the stock springs ??? Or maybe the tire the previous owner mounted on the rim is taller than what the stock OEM recommended size, hmm, maybe I should check that. Any who, what’s your thought ? Thank u


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

How much money do yo want to spend and how do you plan on driving your car ? Coilovers are the best alternative as you can lower the car and retain a large suspension travel, along with costuming dampening and rebound a bit. A much cheaper alternative would be lowering springs, but generally the recommendation is to not drop more than 1" via a lowering spring. Based upon the age of these cars and the wheel size and tires most run, I'd guess lowering springs would suffice for 80%+.

Good luck


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Not sure on what I want to spend, but not a lot would be great, I have a lot of other areas of the car that need attention and parts. I was just wondering on what to do on that area, first I’m going to get rid of the chrome wheels and find a nice complete rally wheels, not real big on chrome. I’m just getting parts shipped in now and doing all my research on how I want my rebuild to go at this point, thank u for your insight


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

The 73 GTO came with the Y99 suspension package and 15x7 wheels. It handles quite well. Perhaps the best handling of all the GTO models excluding the 04-06 cars. I would try and find the correct wheels and see how it looks.


Herb Adams had some special parts that lowered the car and improved the handling quite a bit. Will try and find that book and see if I can refresh my memory on what worked best. Not sure if those parts are available any longer but might give you some ideas what to try.

If I had a car like yours and wanted to restore it then I would get a good parts car. This one would be a good candidate to check out.
https://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/d/1973-poniac-lemans-sport/6501433105.html


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Yeah I hear ya S-n-B, this 73 is in bad shape, but, I’m really trying to keep a positive out look for this car, but if I was to part it out or haul it to the salvage yard, it’s gone, so, I will hold on until I can get a donor car or I win the lotto, lol


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

I just checked my books....not many parts to upgrade on the 73 with Y99 suspension. I wouldn't start cutting springs or replacing parts just yet because you may regret it later. Part of what makes a 73 GTO valuable is the suspension.
Do you have the correct 400 engine in there or something else?


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Unfortunately Shake-n-Bake the 73 is not a numbers matching, it has what I have been told to be a 350, the block stamp reveals to be a 1973 350, but I have s feeling that the heads might be off a 400, I really haven’t messed with the car, the car has been talked about on this forum before I got it, the car was missing the inner fenders which I bought very nice replacements from Franks Pontiac. I had long discussion with PontiacJim via pm’s on what to do with the car, locating a replacement roof for the car is going to be tuff due to the prices that CTC Ranch or Dessert Valley, I’m looking about $1000+, I once had a 73 back before I had a drivers license, I bought the from my biological brother before he was shipped across seas due to a US Military conflicting the mid 80’s or around that era, but, my moms husband ( step to me) had it towed away and never seen again. So, that’s why I had to get this car, I’m going to everything in my power to give this Vintage car life and bring back a sentimental attachment to what I once had. I contacted the owners at CTC Auto Ranch in hopes they would be willing to help donate a roof to a good cause, with no luck, which is very understandable- no hard feelings. I have a feeling this car will probably end up at the local metal recycle. I have the car parked in my garage and it’s quite the conversation piece when I have it out and passer by stop to ask about it, lol. Sorry so long


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Shake n Bake , that link of the Craiglist ad is pretty nice, the 73 that I bought from my brother looked exactly like that, it even had the Camaro wheels just like that, omg, that’s funny, buts it’s not it cuz it was not in really nice shape like that, wish I could buy that car, that would be sweet. So for now all I can do is dream about how the car may or may not look someday, and I’ll keep it out of the weather for now.


----------

